# New CCI edits for botox injections w/nerve blocks



## ollielooya (Oct 9, 2009)

I see where we can no longer use any modifier with the 64405, 64400, and 64450 codes when done in conjunction with the botox injections. 64612-64614  So, the doctor will still be allowed to be paid for trigger point injections, but not the nerve blocks?   Just seems so odd.  How shall our doctors adjust to these changes?  Find something else to do ?  ---Suzanne, CPC-A (candidate for "A" removal!)


----------

